# karate guy saying hi!



## karatedood619 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello everyone!  Brand new here, got referred by a member and she said I should come check it out so here I am 

I don't know if this is the place for this but I'm looking for something and I need some help.  I am in NE Ohio (niles specifically, close to Youngstown if that helps) and I'm looking for some near by karate schools to continue my training.  I have a brown belt in Kyokushin, and I'm looking to finish my training, but my options are extremely limited  (also a high purple in Shotokan but I'd prefer kyokushin or something similar).

I was training under the only Kyokushin instructor that I was able to find (and I actually got him to come to my area, he was originally in New Wilmington PA, he was coming to a place in boardman (about 20 minutes away) and teaching a few times a week.  The training was ok but for whatever reason I am no longer able to contact him and I can not train there anymore (not sure what happened but I'm not losing anymore sleep over it).

So basically I'm reaching out to you guys, I've done many searches but with no luck, I am looking for an active and GOOD kyokushin school or club preferably within 45 mins or closer to my area.  I am hoping someone is able to turn something up!  I am not opposed to other karate schools if there is something GOOD that is available, but a full contact style like Kyokushin is what I'm really interested in, I'd like to finish this shodan!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 31, 2015)

sorry I'm of no helping your search but just want to wish you a warm welcome to Martialtalk


----------



## Buka (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, welcome aboard!

Sorry I can't be of assistance. Best of luck in your search. Keep at it, things always change.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to MT, always nice to see more karate guys here


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome along. I am sure one of the members will be able to at least point you in the right direction as it were. Have fun around MT


----------



## karatedood619 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome ^_^  I hope so too but I'm not holding my breath   I've looked quite a bit for other schools and have had no luck anywhere even remotely reasonably close to my area but maybe i'll luck out and someone else will know of one that isn't listed heh.

I'm also open to other styles of karate as well if need be, just would prefer full contact.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2015)

karatedood619 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ^_^  I hope so too but I'm not holding my breath   I've looked quite a bit for other schools and have had no luck anywhere even remotely reasonably close to my area but maybe i'll luck out and someone else will know of one that isn't listed heh.
> 
> I'm also open to other styles of karate as well if need be, just would prefer full contact.



The only one I could recommend would be TKD, whichever governing body ITF or WTF. There are more than a few whom could advise on that. May well get MMA advice as well. I would presume though that you want the Black belt in Kyokushin. Very best of luck in you're pursuit of what is elusive, but you never know


----------



## karatedood619 (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't be opposed to TKD, but it'd have to be a REALLY good TKD school (far too many of those around and they are ALL bad lol), if there's a really legit ITF school (or even WTF I suppose) I'd be game to give it a shot if anyone knows of one somewhat close to my area?


----------



## Drose427 (Jan 31, 2015)

karatedood619 said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to TKD, but it'd have to be a REALLY good TKD school (far too many of those around and they are ALL bad lol), if there's a really legit ITF school (or even WTF I suppose) I'd be game to give it a shot if anyone knows of one somewhat close to my area?



See if it was SE OH, Id have you set. I'm TSD and our lineage goes into Okinawan Karate lol my advice would be to do both a google search and just take a day looking around. With spring/summer coming up, schools will be doing demos far more often so you'll be exposed to more of whats in the area.


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2015)

Any boxing gyms in your area?


----------



## donald1 (Feb 2, 2015)

hello! nice to meet other karate people!  cant help you on the situation there, hope all works out good. thought id atleast come and say hello.


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!  Not too sure about the area anymore, I grew up across the border in PA, but I used to study Shotokan near the East Liverpool area, good school and instructor, but I think he's since closed up shop.  Some of his students may still teach in the area.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## karatedood619 (Feb 2, 2015)

sfs982000 said:


> Welcome to the forums!  Not too sure about the area anymore, I grew up across the border in PA, but I used to study Shotokan near the East Liverpool area, good school and instructor, but I think he's since closed up shop.  Some of his students may still teach in the area.



Hey buddy are you talking about Bill Stoner?  If so I BELIEVE he still teaches I think he just moved location, somewhere near new Wilmington I THINK (don't quote me on that though), the guy I was training Kyokushin under told me he knew him and that he moved to that area, but I no longer speak to the kyokushin teacher (his choice not mine) so I couldn't find out to be sure   I've met Bill a handful of times when I was training at a place in Cortland Ohio, he came when Fumio Demura came to give a few seminars.  I can't train at that school either anymore, the people there unfortunately proved to be pretty dishonest and scummy -_-  that's why my options are so limited lol.

I guess there was another Kyokushin school that was in Sharon PA but it's no longer there 

There's gotta be SOMEONE that knows of a place somewhere! :'(


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 3, 2015)

karatedood619 said:


> Hey buddy are you talking about Bill Stoner?  If so I BELIEVE he still teaches I think he just moved location, somewhere near new Wilmington I THINK (don't quote me on that though), the guy I was training Kyokushin under told me he knew him and that he moved to that area, but I no longer speak to the kyokushin teacher (his choice not mine) so I couldn't find out to be sure   I've met Bill a handful of times when I was training at a place in Cortland Ohio, he came when Fumio Demura came to give a few seminars.  I can't train at that school either anymore, the people there unfortunately proved to be pretty dishonest and scummy -_-  that's why my options are so limited lol.
> 
> I guess there was another Kyokushin school that was in Sharon PA but it's no longer there
> 
> There's gotta be SOMEONE that knows of a place somewhere! :'(



Actually it was Sensei Mike Shaw that I studied under, it took me a few to remember his name.  He was an independent instructor that I studied under back in the mid-late eighties.  Now if you're anywhere near the Beaver Co. area there is a Tang Soo Do school in New Brighton, Steel Dragons Martial Arts School, that is very good.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

You say you're in NE Ohio. Columbus might be a bit far for you but they do have a Kyokushin school.


----------



## karatedood619 (Feb 4, 2015)

sfs982000 said:


> Actually it was Sensei Mike Shaw that I studied under, it took me a few to remember his name.  He was an independent instructor that I studied under back in the mid-late eighties.  Now if you're anywhere near the Beaver Co. area there is a Tang Soo Do school in New Brighton, Steel Dragons Martial Arts School, that is very good.



I'm not 100% sure where Beaver Co. is to be honest lol, I'm thinking it's probably at least an hour away though but I can find out.



PhotonGuy said:


> You say you're in NE Ohio. Columbus might be a bit far for you but they do have a Kyokushin school.



Columbus is 3 hours away (maybe 3 and 1/2 depending on traffic and snow)   Go figure there's one so far away lol.


----------

